# He desinstalado libssl

## Theasker

Después de una actualización de sistema había un conflicto entre librerías y había bloqueado un paquete que tenía un problema con libssl y mi idea era desinstalar el paquete en vez de la librería, pero desinstalé la librería por error y ahora no me deja instalar nada ni arrancar las X tampoco. Sale este error:

```
Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3

 * openssl-1.0.0a.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/openssl-c_rehash.sh%3frev=1.7'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

>>> Downloading 'http://cvs.pld-linux.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb.cgi/~checkout~/packages/openssl/openssl-c_rehash.sh%3frev=1.7'

wget: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

!!! Couldn't download 'openssl-c_rehash.sh%3frev=1.7'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0a-r3:
```

y evidentemente no puedo instalar libssl de nuevo xq da error

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues alguna vez creo que he podido reconstruir un paquete desde una jaula chroot o desde otro sistema parecido al mio con quickpkg, echale un vistazo a man quickpkg para ver sus ventajas e inconvenientes asi como ejemplos.

----------

## quilosaq

Otra opción es reconstruír las librerías ssl que te faltan.

Como no puedes usar emerge para descargar los paquetes, podrías descargar de alguna manera el paquete que falta y copiarlo en /usr/portage/distfiles. Despues deberías lanzar emerge para construir openssl (como lo tendrá en disitfiles no intentará descargarlo).

```
emerge -v --oneshot =dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o
```

 A partir de ahí puedes actualizar openssl a la versión que quieras.

El archivo que necesitas los puedes descargar, por ejemplo, de http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8o.tar.gz

----------

## Theasker

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Otra opción es reconstruír las librerías ssl que te faltan.
> 
> Como no puedes usar emerge para descargar los paquetes, podrías descargar de alguna manera el paquete que falta y copiarlo en /usr/portage/distfiles. Despues deberías lanzar emerge para construir openssl (como lo tendrá en disitfiles no intentará descargarlo).
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ya lo había intentado pero no había puesto el oneshot.

Gracias

----------

## quilosaq

La opción --oneshot no es muy importante en este caso. La pongo para que no se te añada openssl a tu archivo world. Lo que si es importante es especificar el paquete a instalar incluyendo la versión y precedido del caracter "="

----------

## Theasker

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> La opción --oneshot no es muy importante en este caso. La pongo para que no se te añada openssl a tu archivo world. Lo que si es importante es especificar el paquete a instalar incluyendo la versión y precedido del caracter "="

 

pues entonces no se porqué me intentaba instalar siempre la versión 1.0.0a-r3, aunque yo le dijera que otra. Evidentemente algo ponía mal porque de esta forma ha funcionado.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

